# Buddy pictures



## Rop_29 (Oct 28, 2020)

Buddy is an affection bird and loves to snuggle.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Aww, little Buddy is precious!! 
Thanks for sharing the photos with us.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a cutie! He's precious


----------

